
Lyft joins Uber in threatening to pull out of California over driver status - miked85
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/12/21365518/lyft-threatens-shut-down-california-q2-2020
======
jelliclesfarm
[..] At issue is the classification of ride-hailing drivers as independent
contractors, which Uber and Lyft say most drivers prefer because of the
flexibility and ability to set their own hours. But labor unions and elected
officials contend this deprives them of traditional benefits like health
insurance and workers’ compensation.[..]

Why are labour unions getting involved with a gig company’s workers?

